# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  لطفا کمکم کنید (مخصوصا c کارا)

## paradise2000

برنامه فارسی ساز برای cلازم دارم که توی winxpکار کنه
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید. :flower:

----------


## lionking_1360

سلام
فارسی ساز سپند این کارو می کنه

----------


## aakh1361

از اینجا می تونید بگیرید
 http://www.sharemation.com/AAKH1361/SEPAND.zip

----------


## armin390

سپند جالب نیست(چون...)

----------


## ms2005

> سپند جالب نیست(چون...)


برای فارسی نوشتن در زبان سی یک تابع وجود دارد که از کدهای اسمبلی استفاده می کنه اگر خواستی بگو تا برات بفرستم بعد از کپی آن داخل برنامه می تونی فارسی بنویسی

----------


## ali_hadian

سلام
vegaf  هم جالبه البته لینکش یادم نیست

----------


## UnREal

> نوشته شده توسط armin390
> 
> سپند جالب نیست(چون...)
> 
> 
> برای فارسی نوشتن در زبان سی یک تابع وجود دارد که از کدهای اسمبلی استفاده می کنه اگر خواستی بگو تا برات بفرستم بعد از کپی آن داخل برنامه می تونی فارسی بنویسی



HI ,
 ms2005
I need it
Could you please send it to me?
Regards,
UnReal

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

منظورتون از فارسی ساز چیه؟

سپند و Vegaf و... همه تحت داس فونتها را تغییر می دهند.

----------


## C++‎Lover

اگر منظورتان از فارسی ساز برای داس است.
vegaf فقط فونتها را فارسی می کند و باز هم برای نوشتن فارسی مشکل خواهید داشت .
Sepand برای نوشتن برنامه فارسی بهتر است چون هم فونتها را فارسی می کند هم می توانید در محیطهای مختلف فارسی تایپ کنید.

اگر منظورتان windowds است که unicode همه مشکلها را حل کرده است همچنین برای win98 نیز MSLU وجود دارد.

----------


## بمب منطقی

فارسی سازها و فارسی نویس های تحت داس کارشون اینه که تو حافظه Resident بشن و فقط مقادیر جدول کراکترهای مربوط به هر کراکتر را در بافر صفحه کلید به شکل فارسی خود تغییر بدن. همین.
ولی فارسی سازی و فارسی نویسی در ویندوز جور دیگه ایه و مسئله فونت مطرح هست.

----------


## Pars Giga

vegfa2
vegfa2

----------


## powerboy2988

هدر فارسی ساز ++c رو دارم هر کی می خواد بگه میل بزنم براش

----------


## Asad.Safari

بازم میل بازی در نیارید !

اینجا آپلود کنید تا همه استفاده کنند

----------


## powerboy2988

هواسم نبید zip کنم شرمنده  :گیج:  :گیج:  :خجالت:  :بامزه:

----------


## powerboy2988

این هدر فایل رو تو c باز کنید راحت کار باهاش میاد دستتون

----------


## reza_z

با سلام به دوستان 
اگه میشه یه مثال کوچک با unicode برای نوشتن فارسی در windows xp بزنید  و vC++‎.net

----------

